

Animated Chart - 3 Axes, 4 Series, 20 lines of JS - johnkiernander
http://dimplejs.org/advanced_examples_viewer.html?id=advanced_price_range_lollipop

======
k__
All those d3 examples seem pretty awesome. I'm looking forward to do a project
with it in the future :D

